

Kickstarting a hackerspace in Iraq - jebagu
http://boingboing.net/2012/09/07/kickstarting-a-hackerspace-in.html

======
ChuckMcM
Iraq apparently has a thriving market for folks who hack IEDs (looking at the
creativity in their design is a testament to that). I probably get one or two
inquiries a month from folks who are looking to make a "garage door opener
that is hard to interfere with" from folks with IPs in that area
(Libyia/Iran/Iraq/Saudi Arabia). I'm sure there is a huge garage door opening
problem but I cannot in good conscience respond as effectively as I might like
to someone who is really curious about wireless controls.

Part of the hacking ethic for me, and granted mine arose more from curiosity
than some external motive of profit or 'lulz', is something along the
Hippocratic oath of not doing harm. I would hope such a hackerspace in Iraq
would have that as a pre-requisite for using the facilities, but I realize
that one person's terrorism is another person's overthrow of oppression. I try
to step out when it gets to debating the greater good.

------
waterlesscloud
Link to the actual kickstarter page.
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bilal/baghdad-
community-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bilal/baghdad-community-
hackerspace-workshops)

------
Camillo
If you take a step back, "kickstarting a hackerspace" sounds like a phrase
people might make up ten years from now to make fun of our time's silly
jargon. Tubular to the max!

~~~
thom
Sounds like some awful bit of technobabble from a Cory Doctorow novel... oh,
no, wait.

------
mmanfrin
Glad to see this finally getting some press. I submitted it to tc, but got no
response back. This is definitely a situation for those of you who believe
technology is a means of self-improvement, to put your money where your mouth
is.

Make me pay my pledge. I dare you.

------
longusername
Looks like the KS is going to end soon and needs some luvin to make it happen.
Spread on your networks. I just donated and posted around.

------
kscottz
I know Bilal. He is a really great guy and has done so much for the community
here in Ann Arbor. I am sure this will be a great success if it gets funded. I
have backed the project and you should too.

~~~
nickpinkston
Likewise - Bilal is an awesome person who deeply feels his cause, and has a
great passion for building community.

------
apollo5
Such an incredible way to make a difference! Being a part of a hacker space in
Los Angeles has changed the course of my life. This is good work!

~~~
leak
Which hackerspace? I've had a hard time finding one.

------
nemesisj
Seems like this guy has a good track record and has several successful
projects under his belt. Backed it!

------
utunga
Would've been better to link to the actual kick starter page
-[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bilal/baghdad-
community-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bilal/baghdad-community-
hackerspace-workshops) where people can take action. Instead of boingboing
blogspam version.

------
quaunaut
One thing that instantly got to me looking at this, is not seeing a single
female. Knowing that the gender equality situation in many middle eastern
countries is less than ideal, I wonder what their policy on women coming to,
and using the space is. Then again, they seem to only be trying to use a space
for a day or two and want the community to make one from there, and I imagine
it would be difficult to push for a more progressive idea when it's out of
your hands like that.

~~~
patrickas
We are already thinking about those ideas and trying to tackle them in the
ways we can (more ideas are welcome)... In the Beirut Hackerspace (where
Bilal, the guy from the kickstarter is also helping get the project up and
running) on the first few workshops we had a clay workshop and a silk screen
printing workshop where the ratios were 50-50 which hopefully will help close
the gap in the gender ratio in such geek oriented initiatives.

Here are some pics from those workshops
[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=401814289872014&s...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=401814289872014&set=a.401814123205364.93946.401076153279161&type=1&relevant_count=6)

[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=401814389872004&s...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=401814389872004&set=a.401814123205364.93946.401076153279161&type=1&relevant_count=2)

[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=402180926502017&s...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=402180926502017&set=a.402180823168694.94054.401076153279161&type=1&relevant_count=3)

